# Tecumseh Magneto Assy



## pilot1950 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello gents,

Helping an older gentleman getting his older Tec running again. It sat outside for WAY too long so we have been fighting corrosion issues and correcting as necessary. The model is TVXL195 and it has the "under the flywheel" coil / points system. That part is shot, primarily due to corrosion of the laminations, etc. I know the new physical coil portion is readily available, but what about the base of the coil assembly with the laminations / coil posts? one of the "ears" is broken so we need to replace the piece. Will NOT be reusing the points as he has the external "chip" to replace the points. I see some assemblies on Ebay but they all look the same to me. Wondering which one I need? Full model number is TVXL195 - 150221. Serial 9335D. When I look it up online, all I see is solid state ignition models but nothing with points. Also curious how old this motor is. Thanks for your advise and assistance.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

do him and yourself a favor...suggest a $99 predator swap.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF. Since this is a vertical crankshaft motor, I would take measurements of the crankshaft and try to find a suitable lawn mower engine. The cost to repair an old Tecumseh with points is not cost effective.


Could you post a few pictures of the machine? The serial number starting with"9" suggests it is a 1969,1979 or 1989, probably a 1979?


Here are a few links showing related engine info-


Engine part numbers- 

https://www.partstree.com/models/mg-610842-tecumseh-magneto/magneto-0/


ebay part for sale- 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Rupp-Mini-Bike-Tecumseh-H35-Magneto-Lil-Indian-More-30545/113831449184?hash=item1a80e21260:g:MP0AAOSwkQddOlHY


----------



## pilot1950 (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks for the links. To be very honest, this whole exercise is about the challenge and the time spent with him (77 years old). We are both fairly good at scrounging parts so could probably find an older magneto assembly from an "experienced parts" pile !! I was just wondering how much difference there is in those magneto assemblies or were they pretty much common for several years and lots of engine models back when they were being used? We're already bypassing the "points and condenser" portion of the system with an external chip.

He told me what the motor was being used on but I can't remember right now. It wasn't a mower application though.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Meh . . . depends if you are paying yourself or not. hard to not repair one of these for less than the grossly inferior Chinese $99 engine, or even better if you consider something good . . .

Not fully clear on your description of what you need, but the coil for these includes the actual wound coil and laminations:

https://www.amazon.com/Ignition-Tecumseh-TVM195-TVXL195-TVXL220/dp/B07BXWKCD6

First search hit this, and plenty more were there. Is this not what you need? If not, please clarify . . 

Myself, with regards to points, while electronic is less to maintain, it depends on use. I've got edgers that are 40+ years old on original points that still start and run fine . . . myself, I'd be inclined to just replace the points and go another 40 . . . *unless* it was heavy use and/or hada history of tearing up points. (Keep in mind that points in cars would last hundreds if not thousands of hours, in far more demanding conditions . . . the main issue here is the accessbeing a PITA, not the tech . . .).

But then again, it seems like nobody either wants to (or knows how to) repair anything these days,and the solution, more often than not, is an offer of a downgrade . . . maybe if I was doing it for a living, but on my own equipment, "Oh h**l no!!!!"


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

pilot1950 said:


> He told me what the motor was being used on but I can't remember right now. It wasn't a mower application though.



My mistake for assuming it was on a snow blower. I think it's great you two are sharing time and knowledge with each other.


----------



## pilot1950 (Apr 12, 2019)

tadawson said:


> Meh . . . depends if you are paying yourself or not. hard to not repair one of these for less than the grossly inferior Chinese $99 engine, or even better if you consider something good . . .
> 
> Not fully clear on your description of what you need, but the coil for these includes the actual wound coil and laminations:
> 
> ...


Nope, not paying myself, except for the enjoyment of sharing time and experience with him. I'm no spring chicken either at 68 !!

You are really close to what I need, except for the style that fits UNDER the flywheel rather than outside. I'll try to attach a pic for reference.

Completely agree regarding the points. I have a good understanding and so does he. But as you say, it's a PITA factor. He's thinking of using it for a pump application so will run for long hours and constant speed and fairly good load. He already had the "points replacement" chip but that still requires an operable coil and stator assembly. We're making progress and having fun getting there.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I did a little research and found that the coil assembly from A Tecumseh AH520 2-cycle engine is the same part number, 30561B. This motor was used in Toro S-200 (38120 model) snow blowers from the late 70's early 80's.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

According to PartsTree, this electronic coil assy supercedes the original. Why not call them and see what's involved.

Item 100. 

https://www.partstree.com/models/tvxl195-150207-tecumseh-engine/engine-parts-list-1-0/


----------



## pilot1950 (Apr 12, 2019)

enigma-2 said:


> According to PartsTree, this electronic coil assy supercedes the original. Why not call them and see what's involved.
> 
> Item 100.
> 
> https://www.partstree.com/models/tvxl195-150207-tecumseh-engine/engine-parts-list-1-0/


From what I've read, there was a serial number break (and maybe even a model number suffix change) where they went from the internal coil to the external coil. There needs to be a change in the basic block configuration to allow for the mounting of the external coil, along with a different flywheel with the magnets on the outside. If his engine was the newer generation of coil design, (external) I'd chance that option in a heartbeat. The part in the reference above is clearly the external coil, not like one pictured in my previous post.

The part number referenced by Grunt appears to be the correct part, 30561B.

Thanks to all who replied. I've got enough info now to proceed.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a Box Full of them. Will send you One For Cost of Postage.


----------



## pilot1950 (Apr 12, 2019)

Jackmels said:


> I have a Box Full of them. Will send you One For Cost of Postage.


Perfect. Sent you a PM.


----------



## pilot1950 (Apr 12, 2019)

Followup: Spent some time working on the old Tecumseh with the older gentleman this weekend. Thanks to the generosity of Jackmels, I received the magneto assembly need for the project. Did a little final cleanup and timing and now the engine runs really well ! We're guessing it's been at least 20 years since this engine made any power. Really enjoyed seeing the older gentleman's eyes light up and the big grin when it fired up for the first time.


----------

